# تساؤلات وافكار عن غاز الهيدروجين الرجاء من الجميع المشاركة



## eternal life (17 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع ونسال الله ان يجعلة في موازين اعمالكم 

صنعت خليه هيدروجين لكي املئ بالون ولكن للاسف لم يطير بالجو :80::80: 
وبقيت كما هي 
هل سبب ذلك تواجد الاكسجين مع الهيدروجين اذا كان ذلك كيف اعمل خليه واحصل على الهيدروجين (فقط) واتخلص من الاكسجين 
وكيف املى البالون احتاج الى خليه مغلقة من جميع الجوانب الا مخرج واحد؟؟
مع العلم ان طريقتي في الحصول على الهيدروجين هي التحليل الكهربائي 

السؤال الثاني 
ما الذي يلزمني ان اغير في السيارة اذا اردت ان احولها لتعمل على غاز الهيدروجين 
ماذا اعمل في الكربوريتور والماكينة وغيره 
وهل لهذا الغاز تاثير سلبي على الماكينة 

اما فكرتي في الحصول على اعلى غاز باقل امبير فهل كالاتي 
عندما جلست وحدي اجرب 
وضعت الاواح من دون اي صودا ولا اي شيء آخر 
وبعدها قمت اضافه القليل من الصودا وانا انظر الى قراءة الامبير 
ووجدتها ترتفع وترتفع والمؤشر غير ثابت ثم تغير لون الماء والامبير يرتفع 
فقلت في نفسي الا يوجد دائرة الكترونية تضبط هذا التيار واتحكم فيه كما اريد 
بحيث لاتسمح للامبير بان يرتفع الا بتحكم مني 
ففعلا بحثت في الانترنت وفي يوتيوب فوجتهم يستخدمون pwm 
dc motor speed 
وقمت بشراءة من الانترنت بعد دراسة نظرية 
وهذه هي صورته 









طبعا اخترتها خمسين امبير pwm 50 amp 
حتى تتحمل الضغط واللود 

ماذا فعلت في هذا الجهاز 
وضعت لوحين ستانلس في وعاء ووصلت هذا الجهاز وصرت اضيف لوح واضيف صودا واخفض الامبير 
اضيف لوح وازيد الصودا واخفض الامبير وهكذا 
الحمد لله الفكره نجحت ولكن الى حد ما ..الغاز جيد الامبير لايتعدى 10 امبير ولايوجد سخونة 
ولكن حملت الجهاز فوق طاقته وهنا وقفت لابحث عن مهندس يزيد كفاءة جهازي الى فوق الخمسين امبير ليتحمل الضغط واللود 
طبعا يباع في الانترنت 120 امبير ولكن بسعر غالي شوي 
وصدقوني الفكره ناجحة جدا 
فحبيت انقل لكم هذه الفكره 
لانه من كتم علما الجمه الله يوم القيامة بلجام من نار 
والحمد لله هناك طرق كثيره للحصول على غاز الهيدروجين وتكفي لتشغيل سيارة 
ولكن فقط نحتاج الى تجارب مع تبادل الخبرات 
يقول الحق تبارك وتعالى (( وشاورهم في الامر )) 
انتظر ردودكم لاتعلم منكم واستفيد لاني لاحظت في هذا المنتدى اخوه طيبيين اصحاب خبيرة طويلة 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 يونيو 2009)

eternal life قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع ونسال الله ان يجعلة في موازين اعمالكم
> 
> صنعت خليه هيدروجين لكي املئ بالون ولكن للاسف لم يطير بالجو :80::80:
> وبقيت كما هي
> ...


وعليكم السلام 
تم شرح طلبك باكثر من موضوع بالمنتدى 

وان اردت ان تتعرف على الاخطاء اللتى قمت بها فارفع لنا على المنتدى فديو وصور للخلية والتجارب اللتى قمت بها وحتى نفيدك 

ثانيا وهام جدا لابد لك من الاستعانه باهل الخبرة ولا تقم بتلك التجارب بنفسك حتيتتجنب تلك الخطاء 

يفضل كمل ذالك بواسطه كهربائي سيارات او مهندسي متخصص في مجال عمل السيارات 
لان الفكرة سهلة وتم شرحها واسباب الفشل والنجاح ترجع الى صاحب التجربة

لذالك لابد لك من الاستعانه باهل الخبرة


===============

وفى انتظار صور فديو التجارب


----------



## eternal life (18 يونيو 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> تم شرح طلبك باكثر من موضوع بالمنتدى
> 
> وان اردت ان تتعرف على الاخطاء اللتى قمت بها فارفع لنا على المنتدى فديو وصور للخلية والتجارب اللتى قمت بها وحتى نفيدك
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا على النصيحة بالفعل في الصميم لابد من التواصل مع اهل الخبيرة لذلك انا هنا 
واتمنى لو تجاوبونني على السؤالين بصور مرفقة او بشيء من هذا وخاصة لطريقة الحصول على الهيدلاوجين فقط 
((((( لاملئ بالون ))))))


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز طلبك هنا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/112714909/41a1a890/F4A54HNF5R8MQ53MEDIUM.htm


----------



## eternal life (18 يونيو 2009)

صلاح الجبوري قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز طلبك هنا
> http://www.4shared.com/file/112714909/41a1a890/f4a54hnf5r8mq53medium.htm


 
جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك ولكن مش فاهم كيف بالقطب الموجب فقط طلع غاز الهيدروجين وبالقطب الموجب طلع الاكسجين 
وعلى حسب علمي الضعيف انه لابد من قطب موجب وسالب متقاربين مع بعض بينهما عازل حتى يحدث تفكيك الماء 
ارجو التوضيح 
وهذه هي الصورة التي بعتلي اياها 
واكرر شكري لك عزيزي حماك ربي ورعاك


----------



## eternal life (18 يونيو 2009)

انتظر ردكم على سؤال ما الذي يلزم في التغيير في السيارة 
والمشاركة بفكره pwm 
وشكرا


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز السؤال الاول (*مش فاهم كيف بالقطب الموجب فقط طلع غاز الهيدروجين وبالقطب الموجب طلع الاكسجين) اتصور وجود خطا املائي والجواب **تنفصل عناصر الهايدروجين من الماء اثناء التحليل القريبة ** على قطب الكاثود وهو القطب الموجب وتنفصل عناصر الاوكسجين من الماء اثناء التحليل القريبة على قطب الانود وهو القطب السالب .(**وعلى حسب علمي الضعيف انه لابد من قطب موجب وسالب متقاربين مع بعض بينهما عازل حتى يحدث تفكيك الماء) التقارب والتباعد لزيادةالفاعلية بين الواح الخلية للانتاج ولوجود( الخليط ) في الخلية الذي له الدور الاساس في التوصيل النسبي بين الالواح رغم التباعد والتقارب. (**والمشاركة بفكره pwm)حقيقة لم احصل عليه لحد الان واحتاج المساعدة في الحصول عليه
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (19 يونيو 2009)

اظن الصورة اصبحت افضل


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اعجبني توضيحك اخ فجر بارك الله فيك والله ايجازيك على اهتمامك


----------



## mero31000 (20 يونيو 2009)

يا ريت لو فى pdfلهذا الموضوع


----------



## eternal life (20 يونيو 2009)

صلاح الجبوري قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز السؤال الاول (*مش فاهم كيف بالقطب الموجب فقط طلع غاز الهيدروجين وبالقطب الموجب طلع الاكسجين) اتصور وجود خطا املائي والجواب **تنفصل عناصر الهايدروجين من الماء اثناء التحليل القريبة **على قطب الكاثود وهو القطب الموجب وتنفصل عناصر الاوكسجين من الماء اثناء التحليل القريبة على قطب الانود وهو القطب السالب .(**وعلى حسب علمي الضعيف انه لابد من قطب موجب وسالب متقاربين مع بعض بينهما عازل حتى يحدث تفكيك الماء) التقارب والتباعد لزيادةالفاعلية بين الواح الخلية للانتاج ولوجود( الخليط ) في الخلية الذي له الدور الاساس في التوصيل النسبي بين الالواح رغم التباعد والتقارب. (**والمشاركة بفكره pwm)حقيقة لم احصل عليه لحد الان واحتاج المساعدة في الحصول عليه*


بالفعل هناك خطا املائي 
جزاك الله خيرا 
الفكره تقريبا وصلتني 
ولكن نحتاج لطاقة عاليه شوي صح 
لان القطبين بعيدين قليلا وجزء من القطب الموجب والسالب الي رح يكون افيه التفكيك ليس كل القطبين ( كما في الصورة)
ما رايك :81:


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم التجربة خير برهان وانا في طور التجارب ايظا وفي رايي المحلول هو حلقة الوصل في الخلية اثناء التحليل وتغيير كثافته نسبيا من الاساسيات ومساحة القطب ايظا والله اعلم


----------



## esa530 (21 أكتوبر 2014)

يا جماعه انا عايز دائرة رنين ممكن حد يقولى بتتباع فين فى مصر


----------



## غزال البر (24 نوفمبر 2014)

اخي انا جربت سابقآ وبالفعل يطير البلون فقط ضع غطاء يحتوي على عازل بين القطبين يغطس سانتيم واحد تحت سطح الماء لكي تحصل على غاز الهيدروجين صافي غير مخلوط بالهواء الجوي والاوكسجين بالمنسبة لتكبير ومضاعفة الامبير الى مئات الامبيرات استخدم ثايرستود كا رائيسي للحمل واقطاب الجهاز اجعلها مجرد مصدر اشارة للثايرستود تحياتي وبالتوفيق


----------



## قيصر سليمان (2 فبراير 2015)

اخي الكريم بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول تعبئة بالون بغاز الهيدروحين الصافي لا داعي لعملية المهبط والمصعد فهي عملية بطيئة :
اذا كنت تريد كمية جيده من الغاز عليك ان تتبع الخطوات التاليه بشكل جيد وتمعن
1- اسطوانة اطفاء حجم متوسط 
2- 250 غرام المنيوم خردة ويفضل ورق الالمنيوم 
3- هيدروكسيد الصوديوم الصودا الكاوية - حوالي 60 غرام
4- ماء بارد لتكثيف الغاز وتقليل خطر الانفجار
خطوات العمل نأخذ خردة الالمنيوم ونضعها في الاسطوانة ثم نضع الصودة في ابريق ونصب فوقها حوالي الليتر ونصف ماء ساخن نسبيا وبعد عدة دقائق نصبها فوق الالمنيوم ونغلق الاسطوانة ونضعها في وعاء فيه ماء بارد ونبتعد بسرعة من المكان لمسافة آمنة ونترك الاسطوانة لمدة نصف ساعة ونكون بذلك قد حصلنا على غاز صافي خالي من غاز الاكسجين ملاحظة يجب ان تكون الاسطوانة مزودة بساعة قياس ضغط 

تحذير من المعروف ان غاز الهيدروجين من الغازات الخفيفة وثاني اسرع غاز بالاشتعال 
الرجاء ممن يريد ان يجري تجارب على الهيدروجين ان يراعي الخطوات التالية 
عدم اجراء هذه التجارب في اماكن مغلقة كالغرف وبوجود الاطفال
عدم وجود اي مصدر حراري قريب 
تزويد الخرطوم بمانع ارتداد لهب او ما يسمى صمام عدم رجوع كل ذالك حفاظا على سلامتكم 
هذا بالنسبة للسوال الاول الاسئلة الباقية سوف ارد عليها قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## azize100 (11 فبراير 2015)

شكرا علي المعلومات


----------



## azize100 (11 فبراير 2015)

شكرا علی المعلومات


----------

